# Books. Books. Books. You know what this title lacks? MORE BOOKS!



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm personally not sure if you're really into franchise books, but I would suggest the Star Wars novels. 

I would recommend the Coruscant Nights trilogy by Michael Reaves, Shadow Games by Michael Reaves, and the Thrawn trilogy by Timothy Zahn :kitteh:.

The Indiana Jones novels are also excellent as well :laughing:.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

The entire Michael Porter series. 
Mintzberg, Rise and fall of strategic planning.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@starscream430 I'm into any kind of books as long as I have the time and money, anything would be in my list. I have trouble reading some documentary and educational type books. They just have this magic that could make me sleep by reading a few pages.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@Scelerat Will watch out for this thanks


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Zeke said:


> @starscream430 I'm into any kind of books as long as I have the time and money, anything would be in my list. I have trouble reading some documentary and educational type books. They just have this magic that could make me sleep by reading a few pages.


That's true for me too :happy:. The only books that are "educational" that I like are psychology, history (particularly war history), and anything about food (I'm a gourmand at heart :kitteh.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@starscream430 I was reading this book about how it's better to have a group than to be individually tackle problems alone. It was fun when I was reading the first pages but got bored and sleepy as I continue. Dunno what's wrong with my system. I finished Da Vinci Code and Angels and Demons who are a little thick so I'm a little confused. Maybe it's the personal preference that I have.


----------

